# Short notice forum opportunity - new Titleist 915 driver



## MikeH (Sep 22, 2014)

afternoon all

we have a very short notice opportunity to be fitted for the new Titleist 915 driver

It's this Friday at The Grove in Hertfordshire - you will only be needed for a couple of hours - arrival around 2pm

We are doing a day's video shoot and as part of that we are keen to get perpspectives of two 'ordinary' golfers 

If selected your fitting session will be filmed and the video published used on the GM site and our YouTube channel so you just need to happy being famous for five minutes!

I'm afraid there is no opportunity to play golf but you will get sent the driver you have been fitted for

If you are interested please email me michael.harris@timeinc.com with the following info

NB becuase this is short notice I will consider forumers who have been fitted before if we can't get newbies who dont fit the bill but please just note down as requested if you have been selected before

Name
Forum Name (if applicable)
Have you been selected for a GM fitting oportunity before Y/N (if yes please state which one)
Age
Handicap
Home Club (if applicable)
Current driver - make/model/spec
Assesement of current performance with driver (2 sentences max)

Closing date for putting yourself forward is 10pm tomorrow evening. Those selected will be contacted Wednesday morning


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Sep 22, 2014)

Yet another great opportunity from GM. My email has been sent... fingers crossed!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2014)

Get on it people! that's worth missing some Ryder cup for and what Sky+ was made for! 

PS. I'm not entering, so anyone could get it! (except dufferman, he has more drivers than the royal family!)


----------



## fripnchips (Sep 22, 2014)

Now that is a great opportunity for someone.


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 22, 2014)

No chance! 
Good luck everyone who enters.


----------



## beck9965 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm in, maybe this time?


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2014)

Always fancied a Titleist driver, I'm in!


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 22, 2014)

Just as the magic dust has worn off the cobra, I'm in.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 22, 2014)

As much as I'd love to enter, I...

a) have to work
b) am absolutely 100% in love with my 910 right now

It is however another cracking opportunity from GM, good luck everyone


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get a 913 and love it. Good luck....


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 22, 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed another great opportunity


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 22, 2014)

Would have gone for it but loving my new 913 and playing inter club match at 12.00


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd love to apply for a fitting since I only live 30 minutes away, but a) it's a men's club and b) my new swing has gone AWOL again!

I refuse to get fitted to my old dodgy swing!


----------



## One Planer (Sep 22, 2014)

Fantastic opportunity, well done GM. 

I'm more than happy with my Titleist 910 at the minute so I'll pass :thup:


----------



## Siren (Sep 22, 2014)

Gutted I cant make it 

GL to those who enter!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep go for it folks, I've been using the 910 for the last 3 years and it's a great driver, hopefully the 915 will be even better  :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 22, 2014)

in the hat! :thup:


----------



## Holey (Sep 22, 2014)

Email sent, fingers crossed


----------



## simplyme (Sep 22, 2014)

Name in the hat, fingers crossed


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds a great opportunity, pity I am not back from holiday until Saturday morning


----------



## DaveyG (Sep 22, 2014)

Gutted I cant get out of work... I always check these things and it would be sods law!

Good luck!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you move it to East Sussex National..... there's four of us playing down there Friday morning..... here's hoping...


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 23, 2014)

Great opportunity again GM, but better put daughter coming back from canada first this time. 

All ways next time plz


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2014)

Names in the hat, why not, it only means taking on the M25 on a friday tea time!


----------



## masterosouffle (Sep 23, 2014)

Name in the hat! Cracking opportunity


----------



## matts1984 (Sep 23, 2014)

Great chance for someone, only just picked up a 913 and my swing is all over the place so would be wasted on me. Good luck to all


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 23, 2014)

As man utd fans says about the champions league........... You gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## HarryMonk (Sep 23, 2014)

This would be great really would love to try this but no way could I get the time off, good luck to all


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2014)

On my doorstep, and I don't work Friday afternoons. Perfect for me.

Except I like my Callaway, and I've only had it 5 minutes.

Good luck all who enter, fantastic opportunity again.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Planning to upgrade my driver soon, so for that reason .................. I'm in!!


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 23, 2014)

Too late for this? I'm new too....


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mike, 

No need to chose someone who's been picked before. I'm free and available and I've never been picked for a fitting before  

This would set me up nicely for the H4H day 

Hope I'm not too late 

xxxxxxx


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 24, 2014)

And the anticipation begins.....................waiting for those "I've been picked" posts to flood in!!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 24, 2014)

Sitting on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Sep 24, 2014)

No winners yet?? Suspense is killing me!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 24, 2014)

will you know by email?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			will you know by email?
		
Click to expand...

Various methods have been used in the past. Its keeps us guessing. Phone, email and this one time, MikeH parachuted into Birchy's back garden before doing a commando roll over hedge and he was gone!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Various methods have been used in the past. Its keeps us guessing. Phone, email and this one time, MikeH parachuted into Birchy's back garden before doing a commando roll over hedge and he was gone!
		
Click to expand...

Oh man!! I hope he doesn't do that today.........I'm not at home!!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 24, 2014)

sorry foir the delay been stuck in meetings

lucky duo are
Forerighty and long_iron

thanks to all who put themselves forward


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 24, 2014)

Congratulations guys great one this


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats to you both, have an amazing day and enjoy the new driver!!


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Sep 24, 2014)

Lucky chaps!! Oh well maybe next time. Enjoy guys!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2014)

MikeH said:



			lucky duo are
Forerighty and *long_iron*

Click to expand...

who???


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 24, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Congratulations guys great one this
		
Click to expand...

Plus one, very jealous - enjoy lads!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			who???
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he misspelled NorfolkShaun


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			who???
		
Click to expand...

Me and very much looking forward to it ;-)


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 24, 2014)

ForeRighty said:



			Me and very much looking forward to it ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Congrats ForeRighty.

Look forward to Long_iron introducing himself. Will be an interesting first post. jammy so-and-so on his first day on the forum!!


----------



## long_iron (Sep 24, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Congrats ForeRighty.

Look forward to Long_iron introducing himself. Will be an interesting first post. jammy so-and-so on his first day on the forum!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello, itâ€™s me! Iâ€™m somewhat shocked and delighted regular reader and first time contributor (and jammy so and so!), so be gentle with me.

Very much looking forward to the day and meeting you ForeRighty.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 24, 2014)

long_iron said:



			Hello, itâ€™s me! Iâ€™m somewhat shocked and delighted regular reader and first time contributor (and jammy so and so!), so be gentle with me.

Very much looking forward to the day and meeting you ForeRighty.
		
Click to expand...

You are a very jammy so-and-so!! Enjoy what I'm sure will be an amazing afternoon. (Not jealous at all.......much)

Oh and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats guys and have a brilliant day :thup:

Any Callaway opportunitys coming up Mike H?


----------



## long_iron (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks on both counts daveyc2k


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 24, 2014)

enjoy and have fun both.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2014)

Well done guys, have a great time!

Mike's gonna play with one miserable sod on Monday!


----------



## IainP (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats, enjoy. We expect a write up!

The rest of us wanted to watch the golf anyway, sort of...


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 24, 2014)

Well done chaps, I'm not jealous one bit. As it's already been said I'd rather be at home watching Europe spank the yanks. 



Not jealous.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Well done chaps, I'm not jealous one bit. As it's already been said I'd rather be at home watching Europe spank the yanks. 



Not jealous.
		
Click to expand...

Keep repeating it and we may believe you. Im not jealous either.

Honestly I'm really not jealous......................not jealous!!


----------



## Moorzee10 (Sep 25, 2014)

So gutted I missed this .... I live only 10 mins from the grove and am a full on Titleist nut/ambassador.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 1, 2014)

Has there been any write ups on this? Look forward to hearing about the afternoons had by the lucky pair.


----------



## ForeRighty (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone contemplating a new driver has to hit the new 915. The results exceeded my expectations gaining an additional 20 yard carry.

I throughly enjoyed the day and my 1st custom fit experience cannot wait to game!

Those that are interested I was fit for 915 D2 set at 11.25 degrees with Stiff Diamana Blue Shaft.


----------



## long_iron (Oct 2, 2014)

Morning all, sorry for the delay in posting this.

Yes a really good afternoon and canâ€™t recommend the 915 or fitting process enough. Started off hitting a few balls with my current driver (TM rbz stage 2, 10.5 Reg Shaft, bought off the shelf) to get a base set of numbers. Then moved onto the 915 D2, testing several shaft combos showing gradual improvement until we found the one that gave the best results. He then tweaked the head to tighten up the dispersion.

I was fitted for 915 D2 10.5 (knocked back to 9.75) with a Aldila Rogue Silver 70g Stiff, a big change from the stock 50g reg shaft on my rbz stage 2. The biggest impact was on the dramatic drop in spin rates from about 4500 to 2800. My swing speed dropped slightly, due to the shorter shaft, but overall I gained about 20 yards with a tighter dispersion, so very pleased with that.
The club its self looks great and feels and sounds really solid, much more forgiving than I was expecting.

So Iâ€™m sold on custom fitting.

The only downside is having to use my old driver while I wait for the new one to be delivered!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 2, 2014)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Has there been any write ups on this? Look forward to hearing about the afternoons had by the lucky pair.
		
Click to expand...

No we are still waiting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2014)

AlexDarling said:



			as a longer term lurker I noticed anyone given 'free' expensive goodies or days out were back here posting write ups and pictures the same day or next so we all can share in their good fortune.

Seems very rude to the magazine and manufacturer that they have just taken the freebies and not come back. There might be genuine reasons though but seems a poor show
		
Click to expand...


Believe if you look up two posts you will see two posts from the users who attended the fitting and both has posted their views.


----------



## long_iron (Oct 2, 2014)

long_iron said:



			Morning all, sorry for the delay in posting this.

Yes a really good afternoon and canâ€™t recommend the 915 or fitting process enough. Started off hitting a few balls with my current driver (TM rbz stage 2, 10.5 Reg Shaft, bought off the shelf) to get a base set of numbers. Then moved onto the 915 D2, testing several shaft combos showing gradual improvement until we found the one that gave the best results. He then tweaked the head to tighten up the dispersion.

I was fitted for 915 D2 10.5 (knocked back to 9.75) with a Aldila Rogue Silver 70g Stiff, a big change from the stock 50g reg shaft on my rbz stage 2. The biggest impact was on the dramatic drop in spin rates from about 4500 to 2800. My swing speed dropped slightly, due to the shorter shaft, but overall I gained about 20 yards with a tighter dispersion, so very pleased with that.
The club its self looks great and feels and sounds really solid, much more forgiving than I was expecting.

So Iâ€™m sold on custom fitting.

The only downside is having to use my old driver while I wait for the new one to be delivered!
		
Click to expand...

I'll re-post in case anyone missed it  Any more questions and i will try to answer.


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe if you look up two posts you will see two posts from the users who attended the fitting and both has posted their views.
		
Click to expand...

apologies, I only see 1 post today in my view saying we are still waiting- thanks for pointing it out


----------



## ForeRighty (Oct 2, 2014)

We were asked not to write about the product until the embago was lifted.

Please fire away if you have any questions on this or regarding the 915 driver, I am more than happy to help where I can.


----------



## el marko (Oct 2, 2014)

ForeRighty said:



			We were asked not to write about the product until the embago was lifted.

Please fire away if you have any questions on this or regarding the 915 driver, I am more than happy to help where I can.
		
Click to expand...


Did they change the line up icon on the crown? Is it pointing the right way now?


----------



## ForeRighty (Oct 2, 2014)

From memory I couldn't honestly tell you as my current driver has no alignment aids so paid little attention.

I did a quick Google and it would appear from those images that the alignment aid is still facing away from the ball.


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 3, 2014)

ForeRighty said:



			From memory I couldn't honestly tell you as my current driver has no alignment aids so paid little attention.

I did a quick Google and it would appear from those images that the alignment aid is still facing away from the ball.
		
Click to expand...

the base of the triangle is facing the ball, it used to be the other way around


----------



## ForeRighty (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats right Alex the club just looks awesome behind the ball.


----------

